# Holiday doldrums?



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Curious if anyone else is experiencing very little demand? 
I decided to take the rest of the week off because the quality and volume of requests started to fall off Monday.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Curious if anyone else is experiencing very little demand?
> I decided to take the rest of the week off because the quality and volume of requests started to fall off Monday.


Yeah it slower for sure here in dallas postmates is ok.Doordash is not putting a schedule worth signing up for. all I seen was breakfast.For me there only money in lunch and dinner


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Very, very slow for taxis in Boston since Sunday. This is normal this time of year, unfortunately.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Very, very slow for taxis in Boston since Sunday. This is normal this time of year, unfortunately.


How is the taxi business with uber and lyft is there still alot of people taking taxis


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Yeah it slower for sure here in dallas postmates is ok.Doordash is not putting a schedule worth signing up for. all I seen was breakfast.For me there only money in lunch and dinner


I got Christmas day, but what restaurants are open that day?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Curious if anyone else is experiencing very little demand?
> I decided to take the rest of the week off because the quality and volume of requests started to fall off Monday.


Monday was great for me in the 4 hours I was online. I've been doing private runs since.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> I got Christmas day, but what restaurants are open that day?


Golden corral??


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> I got Christmas day, but what restaurants are open that day?


It's not that places won't be open, there won't be demand via the app.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> It's not that places won't be open, there won't be demand via the app.


well at least they are guaranteeing so much an hour in pay


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> well at least they are guaranteeing so much an hour in pay


I was signed up but deleted it would rather be with family and friends


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I was signed up but deleted it would rather be with family and friends


enjoy


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Got to keep family number 1.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Got to keep family number 1.


Being single working keeps me out of trouble


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Who was open? I kept getting Blitz alerts and turn on the app and no Blitz? I surely wasnt going to waste family time to get a hamburger for some schmuck at SMU.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yarddude11 said:


> Who was open? I kept getting Blitz alerts and turn on the app and no Blitz? I surely wasnt going to waste family time to get a hamburger for some schmuck at SMU.


Seven 11 and McDonald's


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

In my area, DFW, the only fast food open was Jack in the Box and gas stations like some Valeros, Shells, Exxons, QTs, and RaceTracs or similar.

I had more than one request for bars and strip clubs on Christmas Day late. 

What made me chuckle was that most of my requests earlier in the day were nice long purposeful trips, such as to get to a holiday benefit party or go to the airport. By the evening it was go from one home to that of the other family, then it began to go downhill from there fast.

Had the first pax ask me to pick him up later that night for cash, outside of the app. I told him it was illegal and violates the TOS and I would face a fine for doing so. He still wanted me to do it.  That pax was seriously stoned on something as he was not drunk that I could detect, but he had a crazed aura about him.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Delivery.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Delivery.


No, degour-wacko


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Who was open? I kept getting Blitz alerts and turn on the app and no Blitz? I surely wasnt going to waste family time to get a hamburger for some schmuck at SMU.


Dennys IHOP golden corral


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Uberwagoner said:


> No, degour-wacko


Well this is a delivery sub forum.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> How is the taxi business with uber and lyft is there still alot of people taking taxis


Some/most drivers would say Uber has impacted us severely. I'm just surprised I've hung in this long. Helps that not as much competition, as many cabs sit empty in the garage some nights. It's much easier to get a shift in the past year on Friday and Saturday nights...yet the earnings are nowhere what we'd make before.

Hospitals and law firms still use cabs but not to the volume as before. Airport pax don't have full access to rideshare yet in Boston, so we still get biz there.

Some female taxi riders don't trust getting into a stranger's car at night, so won't use Uber...not that cabs aren't strangers but in Boston, the partition helps them feel safer.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberwagoner said:


> In my area, DFW, the only fast food open was Jack in the Box and gas stations like some Valeros, Shells, Exxons, QTs, and RaceTracs or similar.
> 
> I had more than one request for bars and strip clubs on Christmas Day late.
> 
> ...


Applebees was also open all day Christmas


----------

